# RMI externe/interne ip problem



## bune (24. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit meinem rmi server. im lan und auf dem selben rechner funktioniert alles einwandfrei, sobald ich das ganze aber über das internet versuche habe ich das problem dass der client versucht zu meiner lokalen ip addresse zu verbinden. ich gehe davon aus dass sich mein server bei der rmiregistry mit der lokalen ip addresse anmeldet und diese dann dem client beim lookup übergibt. nun ist die frage wie ich es anstelle dass sich mein server mit der externen ip bei der registry anmeldet. bin für jegliche hilfe wirklich dankbar, ein aufschlussreicher link würde mir schon genügen, bin seit ewigkeiten verzwifelt am suchen...

vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## bune (24. Apr 2006)

hat sich erledigt, hab das problem gelöst.


----------



## Fabs (30. Jun 2007)

Kannst du mir sagen wie du es gelöst hast?

MfG Fabs


----------

